# Powercolor HD 3650 Xtreme 512 MB



## W1zzard (Feb 28, 2008)

AMD's new HD 3650 is basically an improved version of the 2600 XT without any major technological advances other than a smaller die size resulting in cheaper cards. PowerColor's HD 3650 Extreme comes equipped with 512 MB of fast GDDR3 memory and runs at higher clocks than the AMD reference design.

*Show full review*


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 7, 2008)

Man I expected it to be a lot more powerful.

Oh well, at least the review was good


----------



## Silverel (Mar 7, 2008)

That OC is really disappointing for a smaller process/less heat. The only plus I see in this card over the 2600xt is hi-res gaming... which you would need to get x-fire with some integrated video. Hey, since it's possible now, I'd say a few benches with that. Isn't this one of the first cards that can do that with integrated video?


----------



## regan1985 (Mar 7, 2008)

it isnt good at all, it looks like the same problem as the 2600 series cooling was great and a nice cool gpu but it needs more volts! and you can give it 2 it.

gd review find myself saying it everyday


----------



## Valdez (Mar 9, 2008)

why do you use these very old drivers in techpowerup reviews?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 10, 2008)

I think it would make the review better if the table at the begining of the review included shader clock speeds.  It is kind of misleading to only put the number of shaders and the core clock.  It leads to confusion on why nVidia can compete with far less shaders.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 10, 2008)

Valdez said:


> why do you use these very old drivers in techpowerup reviews?




so he can compare with older cards. no point comparing a card two years old on two years old drivers with a brandspanking new card on the most up to date drivers. ie the only variable here is the cards.


----------



## Valdez (Mar 10, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> so he can compare with older cards. no point comparing a card two years old on two years old drivers with a brandspanking new card on the most up to date drivers. ie the only variable here is the cards.



But if i want to buy a new card i'd like to see how it performs today, with the latest drivers. I don't care about how it performed a half year ago.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 10, 2008)

then the comparisons to the old cards would be useless. And also your asking w1zz to bench all of his cards again - some of which he doesn't have, if he has sent them back, with the latest drivers that's a hell of a lot of work to redo that 20 odd times each time a new driver comes out which is what, every 2-4 months?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 10, 2008)

i will rebench all my cards once new NV/ATI WHQL drivers for all cards are out. 3 months is not really that old for drivers. if you want me to rebench every time then i can only give you one review in the time that i can write five or six. your choice. or you can move here and be my personal benchmark slave testing cards all day


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 10, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> or you can move here and be my personal benchmark slave testing cards all day



Damn that sounds like a sweet gig.


----------



## Valdez (Mar 10, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> i will rebench all my cards once new NV/ATI WHQL drivers for all cards are out. 3 months is not really that old for drivers. if you want me to rebench every time then i can only give you one review in the time that i can write five or six. your choice. or you can move here and be my personal benchmark slave testing cards all day



Ok, i just didn't know why do you use 7.11 in 2008 march  
But i know yet


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 10, 2008)

4 month old drivers are not "very old" really.


----------

